# My Family Preps - A Video



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is a video of our family preps. We have another area with some over flow items. 
Right now we are low on spaghetti sauce, fruit, and canned ham.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Your location can be tracked within 100 yards by common technology, others can find you within a foot


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Your location can be tracked within 100 yards by common technology, others can find you within a foot


ha ha ha... the people I really worry about...already know where i live.... most of them work for places with 3 initials


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice preps MMarine.... You are better stocked than a neighborhood grocery store.... Good job sir!!!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Why do I need to Prep, I'll just take your food.

*Rancher*:armata_PDT_36:


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Wait, I didn't see the Vodka, never mind.

*Rancher*


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I like the looks of the canned food. What's the awful noise ? Sound like a bulldozer .


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

That noise is the a saw cutting into the concrete wall so we can expand the underground bunker... actually it is the washing machine and dryer


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

You still have a CHI CHI'S where you are?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I don't like admitting this, but I'm jealous of MM.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

tango said:


> You still have a CHI CHI'S where you are?


Hey..this is a family forum!..


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Excellent set of stores, MM! You are to be congratulated on those well-done preps! 

But I just couldn't help but notice...a few of the rows of boxes & jars...well...they weren't perfectly straight!

Grim


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Grim Reality said:


> Excellent set of stores, MM! You are to be congratulated on those well-done preps!
> 
> But I just couldn't help but notice...a few of the rows of boxes & jars...well...they weren't perfectly straight!
> 
> Grim


They must be Navy Supplies... I noticed some of the beans had their hands in their pockets


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey Maine-Marine do you think your family can eat all that before the dates expire? 

That's the problem I've had. I've had to donate much of mine to a local food pantry for the homeless. I know most canned food is suppose to be good beyond the dates, but I'm just to scared to take chances with my family when it comes to possible food poisoning, botulism etc.. 

For those reasons I personally have started moving away from this type of food and on to more long term storage. I'll always have a certain amount of it, but it just got to expensive replacing it every 2-3 years, and giving a lot of it away.

This type of food storage probably works for you and most people but my family just really struggles to eat it all before it expires..


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Expires or is no longer edible?
There is a big difference.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

C.L.Ripley said:


> Hey Maine-Marine do you think your family can eat all that before the dates expire?
> 
> That's the problem I've had. I've had to donate much of mine to a local food pantry for the homeless. I know most canned food is suppose to be good beyond the dates, but I'm just to scared to take chances with my family when it comes to possible food poisoning, botulism etc..
> 
> ...


I don't blame you, I'm not going to eat canned food when I can eat fresh.

I give the stuff away before it expires. Can food is for emergencies for the most part in my home.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

C.L.Ripley said:


> Hey Maine-Marine do you think your family can eat all that before the dates expire?
> 
> That's the problem I've had. I've had to donate much of mine to a local food pantry for the homeless. I know most canned food is suppose to be good beyond the dates, but I'm just to scared to take chances with my family when it comes to possible food poisoning, botulism etc..
> 
> ...


I believe that the "Expiration" date on an intact/sealed can is more like a "Best By" date. If a can has some sort
of microbe inside it, rest assured that it was in there from the factory. It CAN'T get into the can AFTER it is closed.
Any can that is not intact, that is to say it is leaking or otherwise has lost integrity, is a candidate for the TRASH!
Note that a can that is simply dented...but has no holes or leaks should be just fine...not to worry about it.
However, any can that begins to bulge...which represents bacterial growth...don't even bother to open it...just
throw it away. How many cans do most people lose due to bulging? Very few really. But it happens.

The Best By approach admits that there is a lifespan to the canned product...but to eat it beyond the date 
given shouldn't harm you. True, the taste can change and some of the nutrients may be down...and it certainly
wouldn't be my first choice. But, depending on the circumstance, it is a can of food which may be exceedingly
welcome...if not quite as good as one which is up-to-date brand new. If you find that the taste has fallen to
the point that you don't care for it at all...okay, don't eat it. But in anticipation of bad times to come...you may
find it to be a meal you cannot overlook. Many times the flavor decreases only slightly.

Grim


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

C.L.Ripley said:


> Hey Maine-Marine do you think your family can eat all that before the dates expire?


Simple answer, I do not worry about it, we rotate stuff..BUT most items like veggies, soup, canned meat... I could care less about BEST BY DATE

Rice, beans, wheat... 30+ year life

milk, about 8 years+-

Most of my veggies/soup/canned meat is best by 2017/2018

we were full on the spaghetti sauce but have not replaced it....

edit

salt, sugar, honey....last about 1.2 million years


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Very nice. HOWEVER, I don't see any booze or ------- TP!! You can't be ready for Armageddon without TP!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice job MM. I thought I was doing ok till seeing your stores. I have more work to do.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

oldgrouch said:


> Very nice. HOWEVER, I don't see any booze or ------- TP!! You can't be ready for Armageddon without TP!


Wife is good with food and she does canning, but she does not get stocking Toilet paper... trust me we have had several TALKS about it... she thinks we will use cut up clothes that get recycled... (full body shiver - of course I will not be doing THAT washing)


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm sorry, but you have made a HUGE mistake! Skippy peanut butter is SOooooo inferior to JIF! C'mon Jarhead.....store the *CORRECT* stuff!








JIF Creamy container goes with me every tour to Nigeria.... It makes life bearable!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> I'm sorry, but you have made a HUGE mistake! Skippy peanut butter is SOooooo inferior to JIF! C'mon Jarhead.....store the *CORRECT* stuff!
> View attachment 15351
> 
> 
> ...


Close Elf .... but no cookie for you. Creamy? Come on ya gotta be kidding me? Go chunky or go home.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Close Elf .... but no cookie for you. Creamy? Come on ya gotta be kidding me? Go chunky or go home.


Too hard to spread on Ritz crackers without them breaking apart into crumbs! Not bad by the spoonful direct though!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> I'm sorry, but you have made a HUGE mistake! Skippy peanut butter is SOooooo inferior to JIF!


Peanut butter... Oh My Goodness - I buy what is on sale with coupons and most jars cost me under $1...

If you have followed me at all - I say that I will give peanut butter sandwiches to anybody that shows up looking for a free meal...

I have 76+- jars of peanut butter... 16+ are JIF....

My Wife is a JIF fan also.. remember, choosy mother choose jif






I use skippy when making no bake cookies - i bought a bunch of skippy Salted Caramel that was no longer being carried at the local store 50¢ a jar, it makes fantastic no bakes


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am on board with Chunky As well. My wife likes the creamy so I store both. I am lagging way behind on both compared to MM so a trip to the Sams is in the cards this weekend.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I keep a jar of peanut butter in my B.O.B.

Thumbs up on peanut butter.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

So when the hungry people show up and I give them a SKIPPY sandwich, they will not want to come back because I use SKIPPY for handouts. All part of the master plan


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Good job ,, keep up the good work


----------

